# Busy Bee Vancouver is Moving



## chip4charlie (Apr 30, 2022)

According to their website, they are moving their New Westminster store. "HUGE savings on display machinery... Stop by before May 21st"





__





						New BC Store Relocating Soon
					






					www.busybeetools.com


----------



## PaulL (Apr 30, 2022)

I got 20% off and decent courier pricing for their 12x18 surface plate.  Win.


----------

